# Skunks-good or bad



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was late tucking the chickens in last night.It was dark and as I got close,I saw a skunk on the coop porch.I had my spotlight and tried to chase it away.No good,it just went into the coop,got another egg and brought it out to the porch to eat it.The chickens were ok but the skunk had to be taking the eggs out from under the brooders.I even thought I heard peeping.I've been told a skunk will keep dogs,coyote,fox and other weasel family members away.I've also been told they will eat a chickens butt out.It's been out there for a few yrs.So far,it hasn't bothered my chickens.What's everybody's take on this?As long as it doesn't bother my chickens it can stay.If there's a possibility it will hurt the chickens,I want it gone and don't want to find out the hard way what it can do to my chickens.What do you all think?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They will kill your chickens! Get rid of it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I would dissuade it from your chickens. I built a pen on the side of my shed/coop so that if needed I could leave the chicken door open into the pen. In the heat of summer, if I need to not let them out, they have a pen that they can freely move in and out of. It was also rat proof for a long time. But I must have a small crevice somewhere.


----------

